# Free tax software for Military personnel



## Sub_Guy (30 Jan 2012)

Thanks to H&R Block, Military members can download their software and prepare returns for free.

http://www.hrblock.ca/military/index.asp

Just follow the instructions.


Mods.  I did do a search and I could not find out if it was previously posted.

Enjoy


----------



## McG (31 Jan 2012)

... and there seems to be some buzz that H&R Block is not supposed to be collecting SN as they are doing through this promotion.


----------



## armyvern (31 Jan 2012)

MCG said:
			
		

> ... and there seems to be some buzz that H&R Block is not supposed to be collecting SN as they are doing through this promotion.



I see you need to enter a SN in order to download.  I'd be interested in seeing if an "invalid" Service Number being entered would result in one _*not*_ being able to download the "free software for military mbrs".

If one can't proceed without entering a valid SN, how and why do they have a list of valid SNs, and _*who*_ exactly gave them protected information? I certainly didn't authorize the disclosure/release of this (my SN) protected info to H&R Block.

Even if they haven't been given our protected info, them asking for a SN is not on; H&R block has absolutely zero requirement or need to know our SNs.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (31 Jan 2012)

Like others may have done, I emailed their Customer Support. I will pass on what (if anything), I hear back.

Pat


----------



## Occam (31 Jan 2012)

Here's free income tax software for all Canadians, no gimmicks, no income level requirements - StudioTax.  You can E-file with it.

It's donationware.  If you feel it's saved you money and time, you're free to make a donation.  Or not.

I used it up until last year, when I started making investments through SISIP Financial Planning and they provide one free income tax return as part of their service, but I can highly recommend StudioTax as being accurate and easy to use.


----------



## armyvern (31 Jan 2012)

Occam said:
			
		

> Here's free income tax software for all Canadians, no gimmicks, no income level requirements - StudioTax.  You can E-file with it.
> 
> It's donationware.  If you feel it's saved you money and time, you're free to make a donation.  Or not.
> ...



I've used _Studiotax_ for a few years now in 2 different provinces; this year, I'll be going for a third (QC). I have never had an issue with it, it's easy to use. I'd also highly recommend it.


----------



## Jimmy_D (31 Jan 2012)

LOL you dont need to put in an accurate SN to get it. But why in the hell would they want it?


----------



## Pat in Halifax (31 Jan 2012)

Jimmy_D said:
			
		

> LOL you dont need to put in an accurate SN to get it. *But why in the hell would they want it*?



That is more the question I asked of their CS.


----------



## captloadie (31 Jan 2012)

In all likelihood, they have set up their system to accept a number that starts with a letter and is followed by 8 numbers. They might even have received info on what letters SN do and don't start with. This would filter out anyone who doesn't know our system. Go ahead and try a fake SN, and you will find it works just as well.

The greater question is what are they hoping to get out of it? Is part of the deal the ability to purchase their "audit protection" or whatever they call it?


----------



## George Wallace (31 Jan 2012)

The SN is a concern.  Before the CF went back to using SNs, they were using SINs.  Then a major concern was identified about the inappropriate use of the SIN and security issues that its use created.  Will not the use of the SN in this matter also raise similar security issues, especially if matched to a SIN?


----------



## dapaterson (31 Jan 2012)

SN, line SINs and Credit Card numbers, are created using a mathematical forumla.  You can validate the number by applying the formula to the numbers and confirm that the number is valid without knowing who it is associated with.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (1 Feb 2012)

I guess enough of us called.
It is now your "CF Appreciation Program Membership Card" which is the one you get through CANEX (???)...methinx?


----------



## Jimmy_D (1 Feb 2012)

I didnt even know of such a card, but anyways put in a fake SN and it still works.


----------



## Occam (1 Feb 2012)

Jimmy_D said:
			
		

> I didnt even know of such a card, but anyways put in a fake SN and it still works.



I know of people who sent in their applications to the CF Appreciation Program months ago, and still have yet to hear anything back from them, never mind a membership card.


----------



## McG (1 Feb 2012)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> I guess enough of us called.


The national HQ was involved before the topic even reached this site.


----------



## CountDC (1 Feb 2012)

hopefully when you are entering those fake numbers you are making sure they are fake.  Wouldn't want a real owner going to use the program and get rejected because they supposedly already used it.


----------



## Occam (1 Feb 2012)

CountDC said:
			
		

> hopefully when you are entering those fake numbers you are making sure they are fake.  Wouldn't want a real owner going to use the program and get rejected because they supposedly already used it.



No worries.  I always use my ex-wife's SN for this kind of stuff.

I'm kidding.

Well, not really.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Feb 2012)

Occam said:
			
		

> I know of people who sent in their applications to the CF Appreciation Program months ago, and still have yet to hear anything back from them, never mind a membership card.



Did they not change the name of the "CF Appreciation Program" to something else?


----------



## Occam (1 Feb 2012)

Not according to their website - http://www.cfappreciation.ca.


----------



## Pusser (2 Feb 2012)

Unfortunately the on-line version of this from H&R Block doesn't work for Mac users.  They didn't really apologize when I contacted them, but pointed out that I could still buy the CD version and that would work.  I think I'll pass.


----------



## Redeye (2 Feb 2012)

If you happen to bank with RBC you can get this for free anyhow. However, I don't think H&R Block is actually collecting SNs, just using the checksum function of them to ensure they are only giving service to legit CF members,


----------



## CountDC (27 Feb 2012)

Occam said:
			
		

> No worries.  I always use my ex-wife's SN for this kind of stuff.
> 
> I'm kidding.
> 
> Well, not really.




 :rofl: :cheers:


----------

